# Buscar con mas de dos condiciones



## UliCs (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola otra ves

como puedo hacer o que arreglo de formula debo usar para buscar algun valor pero con mas de dos condiciones. por que con buscarv solo puedo poner una condicion.

Saludos.
<div_prefs id="div_prefs"></div_prefs>


----------



## galileogali (Nov 12, 2009)

a ver si este hilo te ayuda

http://excelgali.mejorforo.net/func...dos-o-mas-criterios-t268.htm?highlight=buscar


----------



## UliCs (Nov 13, 2009)

Muchas Gracias
es justo lo que necsitava.  Saludos....


----------

